# Need the best camera



## jadanzzy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey all,

I've tried several ROMs (CM7, MIUI, BAMF SoAB, BAMF Forever) and have used the MIUI camera as a part of AOSP ROMs. I use my phone to take a lot of pictures and videos and have been somewhat frustrated lately with issues I've had with camera quality. Is there any ROM that will give me the best experience possible given the limited nature of the hardware?

Thanks folks!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I like how crisp the Sense camera looks compared to AOSP, but that is just my opinion. Plus, on 3.5 ROMs you get a lot of extra features.


----------



## Dcox28 (Nov 16, 2011)

What did you not like about the camera options with BAMF Soab? Thats the ROM I use and am pretty happy with the camera options. There are also camera apps out there, I use the Camera Zoom FX and it is really cool with tons of options.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

How much does the kernel affect camera quality?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

sense> AOSP and MIUI by a long shot.

the HTC doubleshot camera was amazing. had it on bamf forever.
imo
doubleshot > stock sense>miui>AOSP

however, and i am sure you already know this, sense cameras depend on sense framework (IIRC) so they cannot be used on AOSP or MIUI ROMs. which sucks because the camera is the only thing i dislike about AOSP and MIUI


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Agreed. I love the camera on the Eternity Infected ROM (Sense 3.5). But I couldn't deal with the lag and the miscellaneous HTC processes that were always running in the background. Back on CM7 waiting for an ICS port and hoping the performance is comparable to the Nexus (hopefully better).

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jadanzzy (Aug 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> What did you not like about the camera options with BAMF Soab? Thats the ROM I use and am pretty happy with the camera options. There are also camera apps out there, I use the Camera Zoom FX and it is really cool with tons of options.


It wasn't the camera that was the issue with SoAB. I had too many problems with the ROM itself.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

sense 3.5 camera will be your best, try the newtoroots latest mikrunny rom


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> sense 3.5 camera will be your best, try the newtoroots latest mikrunny rom


Its not that easy to deal with the lag coming from an AOSP rom to a lagging Sense rom. I've been trying for a few weeks and can't get past a few hours. Really sucks cuz the amount and kind of new mods they're coming with are getting closer to AOSP goodness. However they are still slow as hell and just clunky.

MikRunny would be killer without the lag. Our single core phones can't handle all the sense bloat.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

AciD_LingK said:


> Its not that easy to deal with the lag coming from an AOSP rom to a lagging Sense rom. I've been trying for a few weeks and can't get past a few hours. Really sucks cuz the amount and kind of new mods they're coming with are getting closer to AOSP goodness. However they are still slow as hell and just clunky.
> 
> MikRunny would be killer without the lag. Our single core phones can't handle all the sense bloat.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Yes no doubt you have to OC to atleast 1.4 for 3.5 rooms to be normal speed which will eat your battery but oh well

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

The thing that gets me, and I think we all realize this, is why didn't Google invest some time in the camera!? They know its one of the iPhones big selling ponts and they've (Google) has acknowledged that the best camera might be the one that you have on you but I can't believe its taken this long and this many iterations of the Android OS to finally make some kind of improvement in the camera.

What's worse, the TB won't be getting an official upgrade to EITHER Sense 3.5 OR ICS. Thankfully we've got developers who haven't completely abandoned us TB users for the Nexus! /rant

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> Yes no doubt you have to OC to atleast 1.4 for 3.5 rooms to be normal speed which will eat your battery but oh well
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


I really wish that helped or i'd still be running MikRunny for sure. Great Rom for sure. Might work if i could get my [email protected] to OC over 1.4 though. Maybe 3 ghz might help. JK, but really I would love to run sense 3.5.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

In my experience, phone cameras just suck. I know it doesn't help you any but I don't really like using my phone's camera except to send something I see that's funny or something to a friend really quickly. Very convenient but quality is meh. I don't see much of a difference between AOSP and Sense. An annoying thing about the Sense camera is that, by default, it takes 5:3 (widescreen) pictures which just look wrong. When you actually look at something and visualize how to compose it, hurry up and snap a pic, and it comes out really wide...well, things just get screwed up and you're left disappointed.

EDIT:Something I forgot to mention, if you want to use a Sense 3.5 ROM (and it's camera) you have to OC to 1.4GHz or the camera is useless. What you can do is get tasker and set-up a profile so that when you launch the camera app, it overclocks to 1.4 then once you close it, drops back down to 1GHz.


----------



## wkd1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I run Sense 3.5, oc'd to 1.4, and use my ADW EX launcher. It performs virtually just like my aosp plus I get the benefits of a better camera. My battery still lasts most the day, so I'm not complaining.

I'm not going to get into the argument over how a phone camera can't compare to a real camera, but it definitely works good enough (for me). All of my pictures, including those important Holiday ones, all come from my TBolt. It does a great job as long as the lighting is sufficient. Even when I print them out in 8x10, they look great.


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

I use and love Thunderstick Bareback. Nice lean fast rom, with great battery life and the camera takes great pics.


----------



## scottricketts (Jul 23, 2011)

I use the doubleshot camera on BAMF forever just because the camera is that good. But I run ADW EX on top of that to get rid of the lag.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

if you take the time to de sense the Sense ROMs and throw on a different launcher, you can get sense to run really Fast.

just check out liquid nonsense. that ROM is QUICK!


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

775bt said:


> the TB won't be getting an official upgrade to EITHER Sense 3.5 OR ICS. Thankfully we've got developers who haven't completely abandoned us TB users for the Nexus! /rant
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


HTC states they will upgrade all newest dual core phones first, Rezound, Sensation, EVO3D, etc. Then it will get to older phones and list Thunderbolt as one of them, yes we are getting it. Will I have moved on to a quad core by the time we get it? Yes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jadanzzy (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies! I've used both Sense and AOSP ROMs, and I do prefer the AOSP ROMs a lot more. I guess I'll just have to figure it out.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Question : sense camera meters relative to where you press on the screen (and focuses there also). Do you know any other camera app like that?

Answer: Camera 360, and it is free on the market.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

